# My New Wine Cellar



## Rocky_Top (Feb 24, 2009)

Ijust got a new wine cellar. Ok ...... It is a wine fridge. But it is bigger than some bathrooms that I have been in.



It will hold 560 bottles as is. You can add more racks in the top if needed. I have it in a 10 x9 room and can not get far enough away from it to get a picture of the whole thing. The best part to me is that you can store 560 bottles + in a 52x 28 inch floor space at 55 degrees.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 24, 2009)

Better git fillin' 'er up man! You have a long ways to go!


----------



## moto-girl (Feb 24, 2009)

That 's fantastic!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 24, 2009)

well?? .... Someone keeps drinking my stash!!..........OK , I keep drinking my stash.



There is more in there than it looks. It is two rowes deep and I keep the ones that are off limits in the back. ( 6 of each batch to be had at a later date. ) All that said, " I have a long way to go"


----------



## Wade E (Feb 24, 2009)

$? Looks awesome!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 24, 2009)

wade said:


> $? Looks awesome!




Sorry Wade. Were are my manners? I man paid $3,300 for it newback 3 years ago.He paid $100 more to have it stained and finished.He moved from Arizona to Alabama to find that he did not have a place for it in his new very small home. I traded a few hard to find ?? Ahh ?? things for it. The things could be bought for around $250 if you had the correct card in your pocket. So I paid $250.


----------

